# After seven minutes of FL



## Scruffy113 (Aug 8, 2009)

- I managed to put this together, It's dry and sounds much better on the piano, but at least i tried.

Rolf LÃ¸vdal's Adagio (If I remember correctly)


At least _I'm_ satisfied.


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2009)

I like it alot, actually. I was sitting here at my keyboard playing along with it. I play it a little bit slower too. heheh, nice job.


----------

